

Noam Chomsky Praises Julian Assange - zupreme
http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-08-23/interviews/33341601_1_ecuadoran-embassy-julian-assange-ecuadorian-embassy

======
dazzawazza
If you'd like to see a uk legal rebuttal of much of this then you can't go far
wrong be reading this [http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/david-allen-
green/2012/09/...](http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/david-allen-
green/2012/09/assange-and-legal-myths)

~~~
ucee054
And if you'd like to see the rebuttal rebutted you can read _this_ :
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/aug/22/julian-a...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/aug/22/julian-
assange-media-contempt)

